
Finding out if 2 people are chatting to each other on WhatsApp - JamieF1
https://medium.com/@Jamie_Farrelly/finding-out-if-2-people-are-chatting-to-each-other-on-whatsapp-7f13448be665
======
JamieF1
After seeing the thread on here about how you can collect huge amounts of data
using WhatsApp a few days ago I had to have a mess about with this.

